# Health Benefits for Technicians who are Laid Off?



## Morte615 (Jul 2, 2020)

Does anyone know of any resources for technicians who were recently laid off helping to get some type of Health Insurance?
My girlfriend was recently completely let go from her company, and has lost her benefits. She can't go on my insurance so we are looking for resources to help out.
I don't really see any thing that specializes in benefits for Theater or Performing Arts in particular. I was hoping there was some type of public group account that would offer the insurance cheaper as she is on unemployment.


----------



## MNicolai (Jul 2, 2020)

I would look at the ACA marketplace. Probably not exactly what she's looking for but if she wants to go that route it's important she applies within 60 days of being laid off. If she doesn't make the 60-day window, I believe she would be stuck until the next open enrollment period.








Health Care Coverage Options for Unemployed

Read about which unemployed health insurance options are available to you at HealthCare.gov. The Health Insurance Marketplace® gives you options.



www.healthcare.gov


----------



## Catherder (Jul 2, 2020)

It’s going to depend on where you are too. Different states have different exchanges, different rules. If you’re in an expansion state Medicaid might be an option too. Your state’s health department website should have some info.

All that assumes you live in the US, though.


----------



## jtweigandt (Jul 3, 2020)

Did they inform her about Cobra? https://www.dol.gov/general/topic/health-plans/cobra
Could be expensive, but most circumstances can continue coverage with the employers group for a period of time


----------



## Footer (Jul 4, 2020)

Morte615 said:


> Does anyone know of any resources for technicians who were recently laid off helping to get some type of Health Insurance?
> My girlfriend was recently completely let go from her company, and has lost her benefits. She can't go on my insurance so we are looking for resources to help out.
> I don't really see any thing that specializes in benefits for Theater or Performing Arts in particular. I was hoping there was some type of public group account that would offer the insurance cheaper as she is on unemployment.



Your in Florida, so no in state marketplace there. You'll be on the federal one: https://www.healthcare.gov/

Cobra will most likely be way to expensive and isn't really needed. As @MNicolai said you have 60 days from the time you are laid off or lose coverage to get onto the exchange on an emergency basis. Time is ticking there. A lot of the group policys that used to be a thing have all gone away since the ACA became a thing. They could not compete with the prices the ACA had. There are now "light" or "catastrophic" plans that might be the way to go. These didn't used to be a thing, but Trump had them added. Not good for long term care but will keep you from losing your house if you get hit by a bus. I'd also consider looking at medicade.


----------

